# 2011 Orbea Aqua TPX



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Went to my LBS yesterday to purchase another road bike after being out of the game for almost 4 years. He had a sweeeeet deal on a leftover just in my size Aqua TPX. I had been looking at the current year in the new color scheme but the orange/white is actually more appealing to me. 

I will upgrade some of the components as time goes by because I do like to wrench my own bikes and I have built up several over the years. I just wanted to get a bike that did not need building up so I could jump on and ride right away.

Will post a picture of the simpleton when I go by tomorrow to get the final fit on it.

Good to be here with other Orbea folks.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Love the Aqua...*

Mine is a few years old with carbon stays and full Rival, Rolf wheelset. Great all around rider, quick yet comfortable, not to mention great lookin'. Post some pics!


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking bike CBar! I will certainly post a few pics. later this week.


----------



## aloonda (Jul 28, 2012)

do the 2012/2013 aquas still have carbon seatstays? I can't tell from the Orbea site, It isn't mentioned as a feature, but I know the old ones did have that?


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, where's the pics?


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Wooo Hoooo! Forgot last year to post pics. Will do this week! I apologize.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is a shot finally!


----------

